# Pray for family of jason stone



## MODEL 70 WIN (Dec 6, 2011)

He drowned sat night coon hunting found him mon near clemson .he was 33 and had 5 kids


----------



## Sargent (Dec 6, 2011)

Sent.


----------



## jsimages (Dec 6, 2011)

prayers sent.   so sad


----------



## Local Boy (Dec 6, 2011)

Will do.  I went to school with his parents.


----------



## speedcop (Dec 6, 2011)

so sad to hear, our prayers sent


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 6, 2011)

My Prayers are added for his family and friends.


----------



## georgia357 (Dec 7, 2011)

Prayers sent for family and friends, especially his 5 kids.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Dec 7, 2011)

So sad to hear.  If someone doesnt mind saying.  How did it happen?  Only reason I ask is the fact that it may prevent someone else from the same thing happening.


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 7, 2011)

Praying for all involved at this time of loss.............................


----------



## MODEL 70 WIN (Dec 7, 2011)

He was going to pick dogs up down river  he fell out of boat with waders on


----------



## RNC (Dec 7, 2011)

How tragic !

Prayers sent for those little ones


----------

